# Madagascar hissing roaches missing feet problems



## carpl (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi;

First hello to everybody. My name is Milan...

I raise Madagascar hissing roach for a one year and a half.

But now my roachs have a problem. They lose their legs last segment (foot) which is contains climbing pads. They looks like amputated. So they can't climb, they can't walk very well. They always spend time on the floor.

What is this? Is it disease? It is really interesting situation and i never see this problem before.

How can i solve this problem? I don't want to lose my roachs.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hi milan.
have you seen if their feet have actually been eaten by other roaches ?? they should grow back after they shed their skin, but for now it shouldn't cause a major problem


----------



## carpl (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi;
Thank you for reply.

I haven't seen feet eaten by other roaches.

There is an some mites in bedding material. Can this mites eat foots?

Or it can be because older age of roaches?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Adult roaches don't moult, so that's it im afraid.

what are you feeding them? i'd be increasing the protein if it were me.


----------



## carpl (Dec 11, 2011)

I feed them with dry cat and dog food mixture and lettuce, carrot, apple.

I put one dish for cat and dog food mixture and another dish for veggies.

I don't give them water but always they can reach fruits, vegetables...


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

This is definaetly a protien issue. Your feet have been bitten off to be eaten. Having constant veg in your enclosure is a bad idea, as they would rather eat this than the dried cat/dog food u would be better off with creating a chow and grind it up. Just give them veg a maximum 3 times a week and ensure u got a constant supply of water crystals in your tub. This will stop the rest from losing their feet. For those guys they will not grow back as they are adults. They will still live providing u make sure they have access to food and water, and the others are fed correctly to stop canablism

Tony


----------

